
Facebook to investigate claims its algorithms are discriminatory - suresh70
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/22/facebook-investigate-claims-algorithms-discriminate-ethnic-minorities
======
navailable
IG algos are definitely discriminatory. I visit IG primarily to find models.
If I start viewing more white models, then the discover section only shows me
white models.

